
Is an algorithm any less racist than a human? - gnocchi
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/aug/03/algorithm-racist-human-employers-work
======
jsinkwitz
It depends on the inputs required to prime the algorithm. Garbage in, garbage
out.

